# I'm new here too



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi everyone I'm Laura from Hampshire, i breed Bengal's i am curently owned by 

5 Queens 

Safa Brown spotted
Izzy Snow Sepia Marbled
Atlantis Brown Spotted 
Summer Tri Colour Brown Marbled
Savannah Snow Spotted F3 Foundation Bengal Queen 

2 Studs

Blue Blue spotted 
Luc Tri coloured brown Marbled

I currently have 1 litter of 5 kittens to Safa 3 girls 2 boys Blue's and Browns and i have a litter of F4's due in Christmas week, 

I have breeding bengals for just under a year but i have loved and adored the breed since 1998, it took alot of time to research the breed before getting my first queen and i'd never look back i adore all of my babie's i am currently working together with a few breeders in the UK USA and Europe to promote and move forward the Blue Bengal so they will be able to claim a spot and be eligable for Championship status, i look forward to meeting everyone on here and thanks for reading about me and my cats 

Laura x x


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi laura !

Welcome to the Pet Forums. Hope you enjoy using this site and chatting to other people with similar interests. I also hope you will be able to help out less experienced visitors if they have any questions about breeding Bengals.

Thanks for joining us.

Mark
Forum Administrator


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

petforum said:


> Hi laura !
> 
> Welcome to the Pet Forums. Hope you enjoy using this site and chatting to other people with similar interests. I also hope you will be able to help out less experienced visitors if they have any questions about breeding Bengals.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark of course i would be happy to help other's


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Laura


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Belladonnakatz said:


> Hi Laura


OHHHHH wooohooo hiya hunni  fancy seeing you here!!!! have the babies arrived yet???


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

DiamondDust said:


> OHHHHH wooohooo hiya hunni  fancy seeing you here!!!! have the babies arrived yet???


Nope Kali still isnt parting with them


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Belladonnakatz said:


> Nope Kali still isnt parting with them


Grrrrrrrrrrrr little madam LOL, Savannah is definatly due xmas day


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

DiamondDust said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr little madam LOL, Savannah is definatly due xmas day


omg  Better get your microwave meals in for crimbo 
Shimmer will be due 5th Dec ...fingers crossed for a lil Lukka lookalike


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Belladonnakatz said:


> omg  Better get your microwave meals in for crimbo
> Shimmer will be due 5th Dec ...fingers crossed for a lil Lukka lookalike


Donna do you have MSN??


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes ...Will pm you it


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Belladonnakatz said:


> Yes ...Will pm you it


 ohhhhh cat chat cat chat


----------

